# Are "supplements" even neccessary?



## lycan Venom

I remember the good old days of my preteen years flipping through magazines and believing everything in article. My easily influenced child mind was mesmerized by the marketing claims of ever supplement. The biggest brand Muscletech and Animal Pack multivitamins. Prohormones were barely even hitting the market and it was the 1st ever pro andro on the GNC shelf.


With the aforementioned in mind, has there been any legit scholar lead, legit accredited higher educational institutional clinical research in anything related at all to the sport of working out? Seriously, not even about new cutting edge designer PEDS. Like, agriculture or livestock, like feed efficiency and or natural occuring chemicals found in natural grown food. 

Seriously, try finding any new scientific research about AAKG. I remember as a teen Creatine and Nitric Oxide were the main things flying off the shelf because if marketing claims. 

As an educated grown man that researches marketing claims, uses pub.med, google scholar and investigates the "research" in said claims, there is no clinical evidence any supplement actually does anything to help. Remember ZMASS PM zinc, potassium and something else or 20-hydroxyecdysone? 

I can't bring myself to buy protein powders or EAA/BCAA crap now. I rather just eat food. I am so curious if the IFBB pros really even ever used "supplements" being produced in some dirty shed in Utah making some dude with 15 sister wives rich as fuck. If you didn't know, Utah is/was the state where dietary nutritional supplements could make marketing claims with out any legit research, so most businesses were ran out of that state for that reason. 

Bioavailability of amino acids, proteins, and other nutrients. Isolate, hydrosylate, concentrate. Egg, soy, beef, fish, poultry, even algea. Every person's body is going to digest shit differently because of liver enzymes and personal chemical imbalances, etc. So..  

Waste money of whey or just eat some damn food every 2-4hrs.. and even then, i think the "science" has changed about when to eat "timing" and "priming" lmfao. 

This shit drives me insane. So.. incoherent rant over.. 

Who is using what and why? 

Any new supplements actually work and give the promise of amazing big gains?


----------



## CollinDC

lycan Venom said:


> I remember the good old days of my preteen years flipping through magazines and believing everything in article. My easily influenced child mind was mesmerized by the marketing claims of ever supplement. The biggest brand Muscletech and Animal Pack multivitamins. Prohormones were barely even hitting the market and it was the 1st ever pro andro on the GNC shelf.
> 
> 
> With the aforementioned in mind, has there been any legit scholar lead, legit accredited higher educational institutional clinical research in anything related at all to the sport of working out? Seriously, not even about new cutting edge designer PEDS. Like, agriculture or livestock, like feed efficiency and or natural occuring chemicals found in natural grown food.
> 
> Seriously, try finding any new scientific research about AAKG. I remember as a teen Creatine and Nitric Oxide were the main things flying off the shelf because if marketing claims.
> 
> As an educated grown man that researches marketing claims, uses pub.med, google scholar and investigates the "research" in said claims, there is no clinical evidence any supplement actually does anything to help. Remember ZMASS PM zinc, potassium and something else or 20-hydroxyecdysone?
> 
> I can't bring myself to buy protein powders or EAA/BCAA crap now. I rather just eat food. I am so curious if the IFBB pros really even ever used "supplements" being produced in some dirty shed in Utah making some dude with 15 sister wives rich as fuck. If you didn't know, Utah is/was the state where dietary nutritional supplements could make marketing claims with out any legit research, so most businesses were ran out of that state for that reason.
> 
> Bioavailability of amino acids, proteins, and other nutrients. Isolate, hydrosylate, concentrate. Egg, soy, beef, fish, poultry, even algea. Every person's body is going to digest shit differently because of liver enzymes and personal chemical imbalances, etc. So..
> 
> Waste money of whey or just eat some damn food every 2-4hrs.. and even then, i think the "science" has changed about when to eat "timing" and "priming" lmfao.
> 
> This shit drives me insane. So.. incoherent rant over..
> 
> Who is using what and why?
> 
> Any new supplements actually work and give the promise of amazing big gains?


I get a majority of my nutrition from food, I only add whey as a filler between meals,maybe once or twice a day. I know a lot of people who only use protein powder and all that other shit in place of food,there's a reason why it's called a supplement! It's not meant to live on and be your sole source of nutrients and BCAA's. I'm 43 and was around when prohormon craze was big over 20 yrs ago. 1AD was the shit,with Xendadrine RFA-1 felt like my heart was going to pop out my chest! I also used to take a bunch of support supps like zinc,multi,chromium GTF,Circumin etc etc. Now I stick mostly to fish and eggs proteins,sometimes chicken and I stay away from beef/steak,seems harder for me to digest. That's my .2c


----------



## lycan Venom

Same here. My digestion has changed. It isn't an enzyme or liver issue. I have food allergies now that I didn't 15 years ago.

My 1st PEDS cycle was a prohormone stack that put on 60lbs of pure kobe meat on my frame 150-210lbs. After that I was hooked.

I started out using supplements in replace of food. As a kid that marketing hype had my mind in the wrong place. Throughout the years I listened to my body and saw the reactions from changing my diet during phases. Once it clicked that all I needed was to just eat some damn good food, drink water and maybe use whey for the extra protein if I couldn't afford to eat it. 

I'll say I do think creatine still has a place and time. As for anything else other than vitamins or fatty acids not already enough in the diet, I do not think spending the money is justified unless you get a placebo effect. You are better off spending that on AAS or more food.

Just my opinion though. Here to read others'.


----------

